# Kan the Kandi man Kontribute?



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I think that Kandi will have to play some minutes in this series.

I think that he just did not match up at all against the kings centers. Webber, Miller, Divac are all great passers and very crafty. ANd theymade Knadi their bee-atch.
While Shaq is a decent passer, but he definitely relies on power as opposed to guile. Maybe Kandi is better suited to slowing down a power a guy like Shaq.

The coaching staff needs to nail into his head that he should just concentrate on defense and making things hard for shaq, and don't worry about offense at all.

Hopefully he will not be instant poison when he steps on the floor, as he was in the Sacramento series


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Definitely, if the Wolves are gonna win this series, Kandi needs to show the flashes of greatness he showed in LA. He had a decent Kandi Kane shot that went in sometimes. He should start defending Shaq well, he has the potential and the body, I'll be rooting for the Wolves.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

If Kandi can commit to a Ervin Johnson-type playing style (No shooting; plain defending & hustling), then he will contribute. The problem is I don't think he ever will.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

im not sure he knows how to play basketball.... he is too worried about chewing his gum and gritting his teeth, and trying to show this artificial emotion........big o will prolly be playin ahead of him


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

I think just thinking about the prospect of facing up to Shaq for at least four games will have Olowakandi pissing his pants, let alone getting fired up to play some tough D on him..he's the biggest most heartless ***** I've ever seen.

Go Wolves!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Quicksilver... NICE LINKS!!! HUBBA HUBBA!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

kandi stepped up his game greatl today against shaq but it wasnt enough to get the wolves a game 1 W


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

all kandi has is his right hand jump hook. His points are also some of most inconsequential that i ever seen in an nba game. Hell score from time to time, but it never affects his defense or hustle, unlike most players who score and then try their hardest to clamp down on D on the way back down thhe court. 
kandi still lolligags which makes his scoring have much less of an effect then it should.


----------

